# Isabel Tompsett - Amateur Jockey/vet



## amage (22 May 2011)

Seriously injured this evening in a fall in the Ladies Race at Fakenham. She has been brought to hospital reportedly unconcious with severe head injuries


----------



## teagreen (22 May 2011)

I watched this live and her fall was just awful - I have everything crossed that she makes a full recovery and gets well soon.


----------



## Laura_Grey (22 May 2011)

Oh my god!! Only yesterday I was in the changing room with her laughing and joking. She had a fab day with 1 winner and 2 placed horses. Fingers crossed that it isn't too serious and she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## amage (22 May 2011)

According to the Racing Post she was unconcious but breathing leaving the track but David Thompson the trainer who was with her till she left the track is quoted as saying they apeared to resuscitate her twice.


----------



## Caledonia (22 May 2011)

Desperate fall - thoughts to family and friends.....


----------



## ElphabaFae (22 May 2011)

Awful  best wishes to her and her family and friends


----------



## Maesfen (22 May 2011)

Again, best wishes to her and her family and friends for a good recovery.


----------



## Tharg (23 May 2011)

I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 May 2011)

On our local news,  this morning,  her condition has been described as critical.  Prayers.

Alec.


----------



## Caledonia (23 May 2011)

On RP site this am she's apparently on life support. I really hope there's some improvement today. 

Racing Post this morning


----------



## sarahrees (23 May 2011)

Hope to god she'll be ok. Shes a lovely person and we used to compete agaist each other when we were kids. Huge vibes to isabel and hugs to brigette and the family xxx


----------



## Baggybreeches (23 May 2011)

Thoughts and prayers that someone so talented can make a good recovery. Come on Isabel xxx


----------



## angelish (23 May 2011)

best wishes to her and her family for a good recovery x


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 May 2011)

Very worrying, but it is amazing what the medics can do nowadays, hope she gets better soon, not religious but will send a prayer just in case.


----------



## millhouse (23 May 2011)

Prayers for Isabel.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (23 May 2011)

Awful looking fall.  Prayers, thoughts, wishes (whatever your belief) to wish Isabel Tompsett a healthy recovery.


----------



## Polotone (23 May 2011)

thoughts to her and the family


----------



## nickslynn (23 May 2011)

Thought to Isabel and family.
If anyone would like to know a facebook page has been opened to leave messages. "Get Well soon Isabel Tompsett".


----------



## RuthnMeg (23 May 2011)

Horrid fall. Thoughts are with her family and friends for her to make a quick recovery.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 May 2011)

How awful. I do hope she recovers and will keep my fingers and toes crossed as I'm not religious. Thought to her friends and family at this awful time


----------



## horsey_jo (23 May 2011)

It looks like she might have a long fight ahead:
http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/champion_rider_remains_in_critical_condition_1_901508

All of my thoughts and prayers to her and her family.


----------



## JoG (23 May 2011)

AFAIK - she will be on life support as she will be sedated/anaethetised to help with brain recovery

wishing her all the very best, thoughts to all her family, friends and connections


----------



## NR99 (23 May 2011)

Positive vibes for Isabel, and thoughts with her family at this difficult time.  Wishing her a speedy recovery x


----------



## Alec Swan (23 May 2011)

*Positive news!!*  Early days,  of course,  but our local TV news channel has just given an update,  to the effect that whilst Isabel remains under sedation,  but she is making progress.  *Brilliant!!*

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (23 May 2011)

That is good to hear! Thanks for letting us know that, Alec.

Keep it up, Isabel!!


----------



## millhouse (24 May 2011)

I understand she has been moved to Addenbrookes.  Keep fighting Isabel.


----------



## Always Late (24 May 2011)

My daughter texted me this morning to tell me about Isabel's fall.  This is ever mothers nightmare even though we accept the dangers of it might happening one day.  I spoke to her mother this morning who is staying by Isabels bedside.  She is very touched by the consern and offers of assistance from so many people.  She especially wanted to thank the Injured Jockey's fund who have put her up in Cambridge so she can be near to hospital.  Isabel is one of the most generous, lovable and toughest cookies Ive had the pleasure to meet and we're praying and hoping she makes a full recovery.  Common Isabel, if nothing else, do it for the Hedgemonkey!


----------



## Alec Swan (24 May 2011)

What a worthwhile charity the IJF are.  It isn't just the riders who they support,  but the immediate family,  and I'd bet that they didn't need to be asked,  either.

I'm going to google them,  make a donation,  and I'd encourage those who feel  able,  to follow suit.

Thanks for the post,  A_L.

Alec.


----------



## sez (24 May 2011)

Latest news :

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12426_6950193,00.html


----------



## millhouse (24 May 2011)

Thanks for that Sez.


----------



## Daffodil (24 May 2011)

Just watched the replay of this race.   Horrible fall for horse and jockey.

As a matter of interest, does anyone know if the horse was OK.
First circuit after the fall I couldn't see anything other than Isabel being attended to, 2nd circuit the camera switched away very quickly but there seemed to be tarpaulins on the ground but they may have been shielding her.  Difficult to tell.

Encouraging news on RP this afternoon, but still a long way to go.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 May 2011)

I spoke with the clerk of the course today,  the horse was uninjured.

Alec.


----------



## Daffodil (25 May 2011)

Thanks, Alec


----------



## millhouse (25 May 2011)

Glad to know the horse was uninjured.  Isabel's condition is stable.


----------



## Mike007 (26 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			What a worthwhile charity the IJF are.  It isn't just the riders who they support,  but the immediate family,  and I'd bet that they didn't need to be asked,  either.

I'm going to google them,  make a donation,  and I'd encourage those who feel  able,  to follow suit.

Thanks for the post,  A_L.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Have followed your example Alec.


----------



## Enfys (26 May 2011)

Hugest get well wishes to Isabel and thinking of the family at this time.


----------



## horsey_jo (30 May 2011)

Latest I could find:

http://www.sportinglife.com/racing/news/story_get.cgi?STORY_NAME=racing/11/05/30/RACING_Tompsett.html&BID=465

Glad that she is improving


----------



## millhouse (30 May 2011)

Yes, that's good news.


----------



## Mike007 (30 May 2011)

So glad her family are getting such help and support.


----------

